# Shannon Matthews - Breaking News



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

She's been found alive, apparently!!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> She's been found alive, apparently!!


That's good news. I'm pleased for her family and friends if it is indeed the case.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

great news for a change hope its true


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Something fishy about this case me thinks.

Time will tell.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Some good news for once!!

Excellent.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Something fishy about this case me thinks.
> 
> Time will tell.


I'm with you on this, I've smelt a large uncooked Kipper for sometime, (please no remarks about my other half........................I've checked  )


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Something fishy about this case me thinks.
> ...


Mother has 7 kids by 6 fathers (according to BBC the other day)

Definitely fishy.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Agreed - really strange story :?:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Mother has 7 kids by 6 fathers (according to BBC the other day)
> 
> Definitely fishy.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

call me cynical but like others here something just doesn't seem right, I hope I'm wrong but I reckon there's a money making scheme here :?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> fastasflip said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


Ulrika ka ka ka


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Low life scum :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Time is telling.

SHe has just been charged with child neglect and perverting the course of justice.

There is definitely more to come on this case.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

There was a story on the news they copied a similar money making story line from Shameless. As said low life scum. :evil:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Shannon has just been awarded the 2008 Hide and seek trophy.
She said she only gave herself up because she was fed up with waiting for her mum to count to 100. :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Her actions are shameless...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Defies belief and gives weight to conspiracy theories on any future child abduction :x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm going to stick to my usual theory on these matters....

If people didn't have kids, this sort of thing wouldn't happen!!

:twisted:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Apparently the police have launched a further investigation into just how the mother got so many men to sh*g her.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Apparently the police have launched a further investigation into just how the mother got so many men to sh*g her.


Would'ya then, go on, would'ya? :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Makes the Gallagher family out Shameless look normal.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the police have launched a further investigation into just how the mother got so many men to sh*g her.
> ...


Not even with yours matey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jonah said:


> call me cynical but like others here something just doesn't seem right, I hope I'm wrong but I reckon there's a money making scheme here :?


Wasn't far off :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the police have launched a further investigation into just how the mother got so many men to sh*g her.
> ...


10 pints minimum, preferably Stella. On an empty stomach


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


Another quality post to bring up my 1,500! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > call me cynical but like others here something just doesn't seem right, I hope I'm wrong but I reckon there's a money making scheme here :?
> ...


Seems like you were spot on Jonah.

Can you tell me who will win the 3.15 at Doncaster tomorow? :wink:


----------

